# video output frozen, yet services continue to run in background



## tOsYZYny (Dec 30, 2022)

I experienced an odd problem earlier where the video, keyboard, and mouse input weren't being processed.  I was able to SSH in remotely from another machine and dig around, some, but ultimately, I decided to power cycle it after attempting a reboot and SSH being terminated.  The reboot did not work, it just hung.

After having power cycled it and the system is back up and running, I'm dumbfounded as to what happened.  The system load wasn't terribly high (and I'm not overclocking).  I checked the logs for any indication of problems and couldn't find anything, nor when I was connected via SSH did I see anything in dmesg output.

I'm planning to do a memory test, but even still, I would expect any sort of error to be reported in a log file or at the very least in dmesg.  Is there something else I'm missing or would potentially faulty memory (or CPU or any other hardware for that matter cause silent errors)?


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Dec 30, 2022)

What version of FreeBSD, what hardware, anything changed recently?

This sort of thing is (I think) more likely hardware - RAM, something worked loose, power (PSU or the power itself), etc.

These ones are always difficult - a glitch or something more serious?


----------



## tOsYZYny (Dec 30, 2022)

I'm on 13.1-p5.  I haven't changed hardware lately.  I will let the memory test run and see what happens.  The manufacture date for this system is around 2012, so it is old, but not terribly old.

It did boot up fine earlier and seemed 'normal', but who knows.


----------



## tOsYZYny (Dec 31, 2022)

Memory test completed with a PASS, guess I will wait for the smoke to pour out.


----------

